# Lost my wall AC adapter for a HO dcc speed controller...



## grizzy (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the gray Bachmann (46605A) speed controller and the red wire that goes to the track. Can't find the wall power pack for the life of me. It's for a Bachmann Cavalier Spectrum DCC Ready set.

Anyone know where I can just get that piece? Can I just buy a wall pack that is 1000mA & 16V? If so where's a good spot to look?

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

grizzy said:


> Anyone know where I can just get that piece? Can I just buy a wall pack that is 1000mA & 16V? If so where's a good spot to look?
> 
> Big thanks in advance!


Radio Shack has several multi-packs with the proper adjustable voltages and adapters...


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi grizzy,

Just make sure that they are 16v AC which is correct, I have several of them here but unfortunately they are no good to you as the input is 240v, otherwise I would send you one, but as shaygetz said, RADIO shack may have one, otherwise you may have to email Bachmann spare parts for one.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Make sure to check the polarity on the generic, adjustable power supplys. could be a quick way to fry some gear!


----------



## grizzy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the insight guys!


----------

